# Info on buying steroids in turkey



## andyb123 (Mar 2, 2012)

Wanting some info on buying steroids in turkey I no it a 3 month supply would like to no how much is 4 sus n Decca where to buy from ect please thanks


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

There is none in Turkey mate your wasting your time.


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

No asking for sources of steroids mate remove this thread or prepare to be banned


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jjcooper said:


> No asking for sources of steroids mate remove this thread or prepare to be banned


I think this is ok mate...


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

In Turkey you can only get Primo/Oxy's/Clomid/Nolva/T3 thats about it, no sust anymore


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

andyb123 said:


> Wanting some info on buying steroids in turkey I no it a 3 month supply would like to *no how much is 4 sus n Decca where to buy* from ect please thanks


still asking where to buy


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Don't know if anywhere online would even post to Turkey?


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

LeedsTC said:


> Don't know if anywhere online would even post to Turkey?


Probs a few of the gear websites are based in turkey..

Where bouts u from in leeds mate? im moving there in sept for uni and need to find a good gym


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

whats the price of t3 in turkey if any one knows ?


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

When will tesco do gear they do every thing else hate that place


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

Dirty feckers probably p!ss in the amps anyway


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Tbh I found turkey to be more expensive than localy.

You don't want to waste you're holiday going to chemist to chemist.

But if you do haggle.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

T3s can be picked up a lot cheaper than here.

However amps aren't really that cheap. Depends how well connected you are here. If you find gear really cheap in Turkey then chances are you are paying over the odds here


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

Nemises said:


> Tbh I found turkey to be more expensive than localy.
> 
> You don't want to waste you're holiday going to chemist to chemist.
> 
> But if you do haggle.


Deffo haggle, you might even get a gourd for 4 shekels....


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

Have been turkey several times in the last 5 years. Always AAS available.

Sust, Test E, Primo and various Orals and Sex meds and stuff.

Problem is.....everything in Turkey is Fake! everything. Dont be tempted.

If you do want to get rippped off pretty much everything is available at any pharmacy, they even advertise AAS on billboards outside the stores.


----------



## andyb123 (Mar 2, 2012)

yea nice 1 am probaly going to stick with egypt good gear n cheap if u no where and how to buy cheers


----------



## Jones123 (Jan 21, 2011)

Got a pal in turkey (marmaris) right now and he is really struggling to get anything but pct.

The beginning of this thread says 'don't bother'....why can't you get sust etc there anymore?????? Gutted, have the laws changed??


----------

